# Curved goat hoof restoration?



## Katepnw (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello all!
I'm on the "wet coast" and have a few La Mancha goats. Even though I trim their hooves once a month and keep their feet on as dry ground as is possible through the rainy winters, I've been noticing a developing hoof problem on the rear hooves of my largest goat--see photo attached. His hooves are curving inward to the point that he looks as if he's walking "on his heels" most of the time, and because the inner hoof walls are being pushed more and more against each other, I noticed some bleeding from the connective tissue between his "toes" when I was trying to get in there with the shears. I think he must be in a lot of discomfort from this and am hoping to correct it before it gets worse. I tried today to shave off some of that inner hoof today but was scared to take off too much in case I cause damage. 
Any ideas on ways to correct this, or feedback on how I've been trimming the hooves incorrectly?
Advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can take all of that off, or at least a good chunk.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

There is another thread going right now that is called what would you do that is about corrective hoof trimming that you should be able to find alot of helpful info on. It looks to me like you need to trim the foot more level. Part of the reason he is rocked back so far is because the toe is trimmed down way to much in comparison to the heel. His hooves should be sitting flat, and they should both be the same length when you are done. The foot in the front looks like his inside toe is longer then his outside toe, so its pushing his foot over to the side, and he is walking on the side of it. The further foot is harder to see, but it also looks like the toes are cut too short.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is the other thread. 
https://www.thegoatspot.net/index.php?threads/195636/


----------



## Katepnw (Feb 8, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Here is the other thread.
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/index.php?threads/195636/


Oh! That's great, thank you. I will read through all of this.


----------



## Katepnw (Feb 8, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> You can take all of that off, or at least a good chunk.


Okay--thank you! I will work up my courage and trim the insides more. 
@intrepiddreamer thanks for your advice too! I hadn't thought to pay much attention to making both toes even, I will do that.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What is his copper intake?


----------



## Katepnw (Feb 8, 2018)

mariarose said:


> What is his copper intake?


I have a "trace minerals" block out that they all use but I'm not sure what the ratio is of copper, to be honest! Maybe I'll get a supplement for him?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Loose minerals offered free choice are what goats need. They don't have the rough tongues that cattle have. So salt blocks, like yours, don't give them what they need.

Sweetlix Meat Maker is a good one, as is Purina Wind and Rain Storm. Cargill's Right Now Onyx is quite high in copper, too.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you trim the "frog" (the soft part between the hoof walls) when you trim? I'm asking because the overall hoof looks long. If you do more trimming - post a bunch of photos for us and we can guide!

As for the irritation between the toes, up in the skin area, if it looks wet, red or white, and irritated then it is a form of "hoof scald" caused by moisture loving bacteria! It can be pretty painful for them. You might consider dipping the entire feet in very diluted bleach solution then if you have La-200 antiobiotic - apply a few ccs directly to the afflicted area between the toes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Lots of good advice !


----------

